# OK, school me on benefits of bike jerseys?



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I have noticed on chainlove there is allot of different bike jerseys for sale, at what appear to be pretty high prices. I checked out some long sleeve jerseys at a local shop and it appears to be something like a cross between a Nike wick-away type material and an underarmor short. I could basically buy the same thing at a Nike store for like $20-25.
But this one had a bike company logo on it and was $92.
When screening through chainlove jsut now they had a long sleeve santa cruz jersey at about $50, half the original price.

What am I missing by just wearing t-shirts when I ride and why are these things so damned expensive? Is there a benefit to wearing a jersey that I am not aware of?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

madsedan said:


> I have noticed on chainlove there is allot of different bike jerseys for sale, at what appear to be pretty high prices. I checked out some long sleeve jerseys at a local shop and it appears to be something like a cross between a Nike wick-away type material and an underarmor short. I could basically buy the same thing at a Nike store for like $20-25.
> But this one had a bike company logo on it and was $92.
> When screening through chainlove jsut now they had a long sleeve santa cruz jersey at about $50, half the original price.
> 
> What am I missing by just wearing t-shirts when I ride and why are these things so damned expensive? Is there a benefit to wearing a jersey that I am not aware of?


Other than the tech fabrics....a good bike jersey has three large rear pockets, those pockets are enough to carry everything you need except for water....so if you use bottles instead of hydropacks, you can save the weight of a back pack...800 grams or so.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice, I had no idea, thanks for the info, thats exactly what I needed to know.
I just assumed they were overpriced poly blend t-shirts.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

The other potential advantage is the cut. A well designed cycling jersey that fits won't restrict, bunch, rub or flap around in the wind as much as a tech tee will. They don't need to be skin tight to do so if they're sized in a way that fits your proportions. They usually have a drop tail as well that helps cover up the plumbers crack area when you're bent over the bars (I usually wear bibs though so not as much of an issue for me). The zippered front also allows for quick and easy core temperature modulation while pedaling. 

They seem to be more of a necessity to me on the road bike than my MTB, but the single back pocket, slightly more relaxed fit, and half zip front of the MTB jerseys I've got do have some functional advantages over a tech tee to me. 

I would definitely agree w/ you though that the pricing difference between UA/Adidas/etc. tech tees and cycling specific jerseys is quite a bit to swallow at first, but it's a lot more of a niche industry and it seems like good cycling jerseys have probably had a good deal more R&D go into the designs and fabrics used than your average tech tee.


----------



## gabe23 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a runner and I have lots of SS and LS technical shirts. The big plus with the bike jerseys is that they're cut for riding a bike so they tend to be longer in the back. When I wear my regular shirts, they tend to ride up (I'm a tall guy). In the heat of the summer that's OK, but as the weather gets cooler I don't want my lower back out in the breeze. I don't ever use the pockets, but I guess they're nice to have just in case.


----------



## nugzboltz (Apr 8, 2007)

Wearing a bike jersey won't give you some magical mojo, so don't worry you are not missing out on anything. With that said, some people like the way it is cut and the pockets in the back; personally, I'm happy with a normal moisture-wicking t-shirt.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

You can also pretend you have sponsors.

We aren't fooled, though.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I use jerseys on the road bike because I dont have the camelback to haul all my junk. On the mtb it's just a tech shirt, they cost about $15 and when I shred them on a mesquite tree that is easier to stomach than a $75 jersey.

It's personal preference. I am a tall guy as well and sometimes feel like my crack is hanging out because the tech-t isn't as long in back, but it isn't me that has to look at it so I am ok with that.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

madsedan said:


> Nice, I had no idea, thanks for the info, thats exactly what I needed to know.
> I just assumed they were overpriced poly blend t-shirts.


most still are overpriced poly blend, they just have 3 pockets. look for some sportswool jerseys. also, bike jerseys tend to be longer in the rear and shorter in the front. they tend to fit more tightly for wicking. and good ones have zippers that go from the neck to belly button to adj airflow.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

you can also just use a workout shirt ($5-$10 or so for poly at discount places) and a man purse (pouch thing that goes around the waist that you hang on the backside instead of side or front).


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I go for the plain color pricepoint classic jerseys... 2 for around $32.00! They're quite comfortable.

I hate stuff in my shorts pockets, so the jersey holds my phone, keys, and for long rides, a couple gels.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

I actually prefer cotton T-shirts in warm weather to synthetic jerseys/shirts. For the same reason that "cotton kills" in cooler weather, all that moisture goes a long way in evaporative cooling in the heat of summer.

I actually don't own a bike jersey, but see some utility in the partial zipper front (for ventilation). Regular wicking T's do fine for me, though.

Ryan


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

rmi said:


> I actually prefer cotton T-shirts in warm weather to synthetic jerseys/shirts. For the same reason that "cotton kills" in cooler weather, all that moisture goes a long way in evaporative cooling in the heat of summer.
> 
> I actually don't own a bike jersey, but see some utility in the partial zipper front (for ventilation). Regular wicking T's do fine for me, though.
> 
> Ryan


You definately aren't from the southeast USA!

Cotton T-shirts will quickly become waterlogged in the South Carolina summers!


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

HamfisT said:


> You definately aren't from the southeast USA!
> 
> Cotton T-shirts will quickly become waterlogged in the South Carolina summers!


I definitely AM from the southeast (northern GA).

That's what I'm talking about: A "waterlogged" T-shirt keeps you cooler (albiet wetter) than synthetic in the summer. When there is no fear of hypothermia, who cares about being dry?

Ryan


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugh...

I can't stand a sticky soggy t-shirt! A good synthetic fabric will allow moisture to evaporate much faster, hence greater cooling effect.

North GA huh? I'm in southern SC.. can't be too far from me!


----------



## gabe23 (Aug 28, 2010)

rmi said:


> That's what I'm talking about: A "waterlogged" T-shirt keeps you cooler (albiet wetter) than synthetic in the summer. When there is no fear of hypothermia, who cares about being dry?


As a lifelong southerner, I completely disagree. A wet shirt in high humidity just sits there, while tech fabrics speed the _process of drying_ that cools you down. Simply being wet doesn't do anything for you if evaporation isn't happening.


----------



## riuz426 (Apr 9, 2009)

gabe23 said:


> As a lifelong southerner, I completely disagree. A wet shirt in high humidity just sits there, while tech fabrics speed the _process of drying_ that cools you down. Simply being wet doesn't do anything for you if evaporation isn't happening.


This! I live in New Orleans, and 100% humidity near stops evaporation. The tech shirts really help with that. I've never owned a bike jersey so I don't know about those. But I'd imagine they'd be as or more effective than tech shirts.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

If you're going to buy one, grab a MTBR Jersey!

https://www.voler.com/products/1010373PRTSML.aspx


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

rmi said:


> A "waterlogged" T-shirt keeps you cooler (albiet wetter) than synthetic in the summer.


Riddle me this Batman: How does a sticking and waterlogged cotton t-shirt that blocks air flow keep you cooler than a wicking poly jersey that's still flowing air while having evaporated the same amount of sweat that would be stuck in the t-shirt?

Sure, okay, parts of the wet t-shirt away from your body feel cool for a second as you touch them and not so with a dry jersey. Also, in a short burst of speed you'll feel a momentary cooling sensation in a wet shirt. But since your cooling comes via the phase change from liquid to vapor (evaporation), a pint of sweat evaporated *has* to be cooler over time than the same pint of sweat still in your shirt, no?

Whatever works for you but I'm going with on the popularity of inexpensive sports jersies - and I'm in N. Georgia too.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I like the technical fabric jerseys and bibs. In fact, I never wear anything made from cotton on any long bike ride. Riding through the mountains with road bike guys, I have learned tons of useful stuff.

I still refuse to use DeezNuts.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't think we've got anything on GA, SC, or LA here in the SW Ohio River Valley as far as heat and humidity go, but I gotta agree that IME cotton bites in hot humid weather. 

A Iot of the space age evaporative capacity of tech tees/jerseys comes from the weave of the fabric which not only pulls moisture to the outer surface but provides more surface area for air to travel over as well as allowing more air to contact the skin directly. 

To each his own but I'm much more comfortable in appropriately woven synthetics than cotton for any athletic activity in the heat.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Jerseys are space shuttle technology, I tell ya'.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

good ol flannel in the north east.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

what is the difference between a tech tee and a jersey?


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Whacked said:


> what is the difference between a tech tee and a jersey?


About $40 more at the LBS.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Whacked said:


> what is the difference between a tech tee and a jersey?


The one that has the word tech in it sounds expensive


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

It's all about the pockets. For me, as others have said, it's camelback vs. jersey. I don't like the feel of a camelback, nor the rattling of a saddle-bag. I just stuff things in my jersey pockets. I was actually surprised that things as big as tubes, cell-phones, even 16oz water bottles don't bounce around much. I almost don't notice them. I'm getting an Awesomestrap to carry my tube, keys, and multi-tool, so the latter ones don't impale me on a crash, but until my rides outstretch my 22oz (bottle cage) + 16oz (jersey) hydration I just stuff things in the pockets. 

I avoid garish neon/team jerseys and just wear the cheap generic ones -- seems like every time I find a stylish one they end up being like $50.


----------



## texasflood (Aug 6, 2007)

...the difference is "the fleece". Lots of responses about pockets and such, but adding pockets and cutting the fabric slightly different doesn't mean the cost should be triple or more. Bottom line is that they are ridiculously expensive because people will pay it. That said, look for "last year's" version and you can get them at a reasonable price. The stores will be "blowing out" the 2010 jersey's to make room for the 2011's soon. Sad, but true.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Bike jerseys as stated are nice for two reasons. Some have the back pocket (I have one like this) and they are made of breathable material. I have one that has a built in terry cloth like glasses cleaner on the underside, too.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sometimes I rock a regular t-shirt and sometimes I wear a sleeveless Pearl Izumi jersey. 

To me the biggest difference in how overheated I feel is whether the shirt has sleeves and not so much what material its made of.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't see how paying $92 for any jersey could possibly constitute a good buy. It's just stupid, in my opinion. No force on earth could induce me to pay more than $40 or $50 for a jersey, and even that, I consider pricey.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Pro fit or club ?


----------



## gabe23 (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think that anyone is arguing that it's a good buy. It's just a personal choice that's more about style than anything. If somebody likes the way a $92 jersey looks and feels & they've got the cash to burn, more power to them. I don't see it as any different than a CF bottle holder on a 30lb bike or all the multicolored anodized bits that people buy. There are a lot of things that people think are cool that can't be justified on a cost basis. Hell, I have friends with many hundreds of dollars invested in authentic sports jerseys (football, baseball, etc.) that serve no purpose other than something to wear when watching a game. At least an expensive bike jersey does have a practical use. But I'd prefer to keep wearing my my clearance $18 Performance Bike jerseys and put the rest of the money into my bike. 



erginguney said:


> I don't see how paying $92 for any jersey could possibly constitute a good buy. It's just stupid, in my opinion. No force on earth could induce me to pay more than $40 or $50 for a jersey, and even that, I consider pricey.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

gabe23 said:


> I don't think that anyone is arguing that it's a good buy. It's just a personal choice that's more about style than anything. If somebody likes the way a $92 jersey looks and feels & they've got the cash to burn, more power to them.


That's in line with the point I tried to get across to the OP. All that I was trying to express is that "it's not the norm."


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I think they're overpriced. I bought a few when they went on sale for $20 or so, but I don't like their style. I like some MTB DH/moto style jerseys, the ones without the bold colors like the Royal Stealth LS Jersey. I still have a Pearl Izumi SS jersey that I like, but don't wear. It has a hole on the bottom of one the rear pockets and I haven't bothered to mend it anyways. I also have a Performance LS one that's blue and black that I use as a layer on cool rides. Not really a fan of the tight clothes look.

During summer, I was just wearing any T-Shirt I had on to ride, including some backcountry brand merino wool shirts that were on sale for $22 each. I usually don't buy cotton anyways, since I'm active, so they all work to wick and keep me cool to some degree. They're tight, but I dunno, there's something about the road biker look that I don't like. Maybe it's the sheen of the fabric combined with the tightness that makes it look like superman's suit.


----------

